# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  نحوه ی گرفتن دیتای یک لیست توسط jquery

## nemidonam

سلام
در این تاپیک می خواهم نحوه ی گرفتن دیتای یک لیست توسط jquery را توضیح دهم .

در shaerpoint به ازای هر list یا library که ساخته می شه یک وب سرویس هم به صورت اتوماتیک ایجاد می شه . که از طربق آدرس زیر قابل دسترسی می باشد .

Mysite/_vti_bin/ListData.svc/MyListOrLibrary

حال می توانیم با استفاده از Jqery و متد getJSON به وب سرویس لیست مورد نظر وصل شده و دیتای لیست را با فرمت JSON سمت clinet بیاوریم . در  مثال زیر یک Image Library داریم که به وب سرویس آن وصل شدیم و تصاویر درون library را درون تگ div که slider نام دارد قرار دادیم .


<script 
type="text/javascript">
 
$(function () 
{
 
 var taskUrl =Mysite/_vti_bin/ListData.svc/BannerImages;
 
 var imgtag = "";
    $.getJSON(taskUrl, function 
(data) {
     $.each(data.d.results, function (i, 
result) {
      imgtag = imgtag + "<img 
src='" + result.__metadata.media_src + "' style='width:300px;height:200px;' 
alt='' title='' 
/>";
     });
     $("#slider").append(imgtag);
    });
 
 
 })
    </script>

----------

